# Cartier Tank Solo Large (W5200003) Lug Width?



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Just curious for switching strap purposes.

While googling I saw one that says it has 20.5mm lug width? Can someone confirm?

Thanks!


----------



## jaytwism (Jan 1, 2012)

That sounds about right. I had a 20mm strap on there and it was slightly off. If you PM me your email address I can send you a photo.


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info.

Kind of sucks, I already have to order shorter straps because of my tiny wrist so the options are already limited but now I have to find a more rare lug width too if I decide to get a Tank Solo.


----------



## SearChart (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry for bumping this thread but would anyone know if a 21mm strap would be fine on 20.5mm lug width? I am thinking of getting a custom alligator strap from Camille Fournet (they make the straps for Patek Philippe).


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

21mm strap should be fine. I wear a 24mm strap on my 23mm Calibre, no issues.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

SearChart said:


> Sorry for bumping this thread but would anyone know if a 21mm strap would be fine on 20.5mm lug width? I am thinking of getting a custom alligator strap from Camille Fournet (they make the straps for Patek Philippe).


No issue, it will work fine
Post photos when fitted
A


----------

